# Home Made Chow Mein?



## Magia (Jul 12, 2005)

I have a good idea for the ingredients, but I'm missing the procedure to a legit chao mein recipe.  Anyone willing to share their expertise and knowledge with me?


----------



## Yakuta (Jul 13, 2005)

O.K. to me chow mein is made with fried noodles vs Lo Mein which I consider made with soft noodles.  Given that you are looking for a recipe using crunchy ones I am sharing mine.  If you don't like crunchy you can surely serve this over soft noodles as well. 

Also it's easier to buy the fried noodles readymade than make them.  You can get these quite easily in any grocery store. 

1 packet crispy noodles

1 small cabbage ( I like Napa) shredded 
1 yellow onion thinly sliced lengthwise
1 bunch of green onions finely chopped
2 cups of shredded or matchstick style carrots
1 cup of bean sprouts (washed and reserved)
2 chicken breasts simmered in a broth of ginger, garlic and then shredded (no skin)
2 cloves of finely chopped garlic
1/2 inch stick of ginger finely minced

Sauce Ingredients:
2 tbsp of soy sauce
1 tbsp of oyster sauce
1 tbsp of rice vinegar
1/2 tsp of sesame oil
2 tsp of chilli sauce (or leave it out if you don't like it spicy) - I use Sambal Olek
1 tbsp of brown sugar
2 tsp of corn starch

Stir all the sauce ingredients and reserve it on the side.

In a deep saute pan or wok, add the oil.  Once the oil is relatively hot (it should smoke) add the yellow onions and stir it rapidly.  Next add the carrots and stir them rapidly as well.  Next comes the cabbage and chicken.  Continue to cook this on high heat for 5 minutes or so until the cabbage starts to wilt.  Now add the sauce and adjust salt to your taste.  Cook for another 5 minutes.  Take it off the heat, stir in the green onions and bean sprouts and serve immediately over the noodles.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 13, 2005)

This sounds great - thanks for the recipe - I love chow mein and now I can make it.  And I like the crispy noodles also - I also don't like them to get soggy - I ask mine to be put on top instead of the bottom lol  (otherwise you may as well have lomein noodles)


----------



## Yakuta (Jul 13, 2005)

Kitchenelf, I serve my noodles on the top as well but that's not traditional but like you I like crunchy and not soggy noodles.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 13, 2005)

Yakuta said:
			
		

> Kitchenelf, I serve my noodles on the top as well but that's not traditional but like you I like crunchy and not soggy noodles.



yep, sometimes tradition just has to be turned upside down!!


----------

